# What Excites You Most About Vaping?



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

So I am just curious, what keeps you interested in vaping and excites you the most about the whole hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

Every time I vape a new flavour for the 1st time. 
The search for that perfect flavour
Every time you screw a new atty onto your existing mod.
Every time you screw on an old atty onto a new mod...

ITS ALL JUST SO DAMN EXCITING.

Ok sorry for shouting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zegee (12/11/13)

The fact that I dont need analogs and making plumes of vapour with some great flavour

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Without a doubt the fact that I've tried everything on the market (except a lung transplant) to stop smoking, and vaping is the only method that has worked for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (13/11/13)

the fact that i dont stink after satisfying my need to get nicotine into my system

the world of flavor available to vape

the fact that i just cant wait for new gadgets to come out so i can buy it (when the budget fits LOL)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN (13/11/13)

I have CUD .....compulsive upgrade disorder

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CraftyZA (13/11/13)

iPWN said:


> I have CUD .....compulsive upgrade disorder


I know this syndrome!
When have you realized this? I have bad news for you. There is no cure or known treatment. It only ends when you have the best, or go bankrupt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I know this syndrome!
> When have you realized this? I have bad news for you. There is no cure or known treatment. It only ends when you have the best, or go bankrupt.


 
i dont think there will ever be a 'best'

they constantly coming up with upgrades and this and that, so the road for us is veeeeeeeeeery long unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (13/11/13)

I know right ! unfortunately it has been a life long battle. It really is true what they say , we never grow up our toys just get more expensive. My friends call me Mr newshit.com

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (13/11/13)

im about to pull the trigger on a SVD but the finance minister is holding me back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

iPWN said:


> I have CUD .....compulsive upgrade disorder


You have been officially awarded "Post of the day" reward, Mr Newsh..!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (13/11/13)

Double like! The CUD is a real sickness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

For me its about the following:
- the flavour journey
- knowing i am not doing as much harm to myself as with analog cigs
- gadgets and experimentation - such fun

Overall, vaping is an excellent example of turning something very bad into something fun and exciting and not so bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/1/14)

For me it is :
Driving with my window closed,
Vaping indoors,
Vaping secretly (the in laws don't know) 
Vaping in the Spur 
The taste's of my favorite flavors,
No yakie smells, tastes, or yellow fingers,
My parents not nagging on my to quit,

Annnndddd.... 

not having to go outside in winter at night after a tlc moment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## The Golf (6/1/14)

What excites me about vaping.....Grrrr this was suppose to be cheaper than analogues. Everytime someone askes me so is it really cheaper than smoking and im like  yeesss. "Nervous giggle." 

But seriously everything you guys mentioned is applicable. I love mods I love spending money on my hobby. I believe everything should b modified. Iv not owned one standard car, or audio system or bicycle. So guess what are the chances of vaping on a standard e cig for me would be?

I love this forum, I am on about 9 or 10 different forums this is the only one where a good topic stays a good topic and does noy turn into some sort of dumb obscure discussion about something totally irrelevant. Everyone is super friendly, and excited about our hobby.

Sorry guys I hav lotsa time on my hands only go back to work the 13th hence the long winded reply. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/1/14)

The fact that I get to stick a long thick shiny bling bling pipe in mouth. I've drawn many a woman's attention. It's a great ice breaker. Especially when they ask me what I use it for. 

I don't hold back. And they're more than welcome to test any of the various applications. 

One feature I do wish my pipe mods had... Vibration. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> For me it is :
> Driving with my window closed,
> Vaping indoors,
> Vaping secretly (the in laws don't know)
> ...




Super post AnneMarie - you hit the nail on the head with all those points!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/1/14)

Hahaha Silver1, do you vape secretly when your in laws are near


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

The Golf said:


> What excites me about vaping.....Grrrr this was suppose to be cheaper than analogues. Everytime someone askes me so is it really cheaper than smoking and im like  yeesss. "Nervous giggle."
> 
> But seriously everything you guys mentioned is applicable. I love mods I love spending money on my hobby. I believe everything should b modified. Iv not owned one standard car, or audio system or bicycle. So guess what are the chances of vaping on a standard e cig for me would be?
> 
> ...




Agree on your views regarding this forum! Definitely a friendly and knowledgeable place. 

As for your nervous giggle when someone asks if its cheaper than smoking, I know exactly what you mean 

But for me its also a hobby - I am loving the juice tastings - and I'm taking it slow on the gear upgrades. Its a journey and I wanna enjoy every moment. And to top it off, it's all in the name of better health.

Just some anecdotal evidence of improved health. I was a 20 a day smoker and now been off cigs for nearly 70 days. Yesterday I swam 40 laps in the outdoor pool near me (30m long) and I can confidently say I felt better than when I did that while I was smoking. Lungs felt less burny and I could breathe in a bit deeper. Felt like I had more oxygen.

Looking forward to the next 70 days

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha Silver1, do you vape secretly when your in laws are near



Not me, the in-laws know I smoke. 

But it actually happened to my better half the other day. Her parents came over and we all went out for dinner. They don't know she smokes. So she went into the toilet to "freshen" up and had a few drags on her vaping device. They couldn't notice or smell it on her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> The fact that I get to stick a long thick shiny bling bling pipe in mouth. I've drawn many a woman's attention. It's a great ice breaker. Especially when they ask me what I use it for.
> 
> I don't hold back. And they're more than welcome to test any of the various applications.
> 
> ...



Hey Revn

I'm sure you can add some vibration to one of your mods. There surely is enough power for that. Why not add some flashing lights too 

It will be a winner and will sell like crazy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/1/14)

@Silver1

Shoe  im glad i'm not the onley toilet vaperer haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The Golf (6/1/14)

Ok I have to add to my previous, post I love being different, I hate being or having the same product as the next man or womam , I love being asked about my gear I use, I love ppl pointing and trying not to stare lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (6/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Silver1
> 
> Shoe  im glad i'm not the onley toilet vaperer haha



Annemarie, remember NO "vooping" though hey, that's a no no no no no no no! 


Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/1/14)

Ok so had my svd for the afternoon and the fun was at the robots . The lady next to me was staring esp when oooodles of smoke enveloped me .. priceless .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (6/1/14)

lmgl hahaha oooo e e


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (6/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hey Revn
> 
> I'm sure you can add some vibration to one of your mods. There surely is enough power for that. Why not add some flashing lights too
> 
> It will be a winner and will sell like crazy



I like that idea!

Sometimes when the nic gets to much, I vibrate a little too... Wonder if that counts!


Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

That's even better Vapey - then the babes will be interested in you, not the vaping device

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (16/1/14)

Being able to convert smokers to vaping. 8 and counting!
the 3-4 fasttech orders always on the way. Christmas every other week!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

